# Would love to see newborn pics



## Rachel (Mar 15, 2007)

I am really hoping for a buckskin with or without silver from my mare this year. I am just wondering how to tell the difference between the two in a newborn. Please post your pics as young foals and all grown up if you can. Thanks everyone!


----------



## Jill (Mar 15, 2007)

I have four buckskins / silver buckskins and have pictures of 3 of them from when they were foals to current times. Here you go!

*[SIZE=12pt]Erica's Oh What A Suprize[/SIZE]*2003 29" AMHA / AMHR buckskin pinto dun mare

















*[SIZE=12pt]Triple H Buckin Khaki[/SIZE]*

2002 32" AMHA / AMHR buckskin mare
















*[SIZE=12pt]Harrells Flirting With Perfection[/SIZE]*

2006 AMHA / AMHR silver buckskin filly (look at all the color "changes")


----------



## Rachel (Mar 15, 2007)

Ooo I want one just like Flirt but with different plumbing!

Thanks Jill



:


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Mar 15, 2007)

Here's ours, first two are full siblings, out of a bay tobiano mare and sired by our solid buckskin stallion

2005 solid buckskin filly






2006 buckskin pinto colt











2006 silver buckskin filly, sired by same stallion as above foal











I don't have any recent pictures of them.. We sold the first filly and the pinto colt.. First filly lives 20 minutes from us and she is drop dead gorgeous! She has her daddy's color.. The buckskin colt didn't go that far from us either and I'm hoping to get clipped/shed photos of him this spring.. We are keeping the silver buckskin filly so as soon as I get her clipped out I'll share..

We have two mares in foal to the buckskin stallion for this year.. The bay tobiano mare is back in foal to him for yet again a full sibling to the first two, hoping for a repeat filly or a pinto filly this time.. The silver buckskin filly's dam is bred back to him as well, but I sold her last fall after baby was weaned so don't know if I'll get pictures of the baby or not..

Here's 'daddy'






This is another 2006 filly, out of the buckskin mare we lost and sired by a homozygous black tobiano stallion


----------



## nootka (Mar 15, 2007)

This is a silver buckskin. His sire is a buckskin, dam is sorrel carrying silver.






8 days old. The "smokey" look to his mane and tail where it might be black are what make me think he's silver.

Here he is as a 7-month old (clipped):






More photos here: Raftered Hearts Buckin' the Tide

Good luck!

Liz M.


----------



## maplegum (Mar 15, 2007)

Ohhhh Jill...... Flirt is just beautiful..!!!



: She's in great shape too.

The colour changes these horses go through amazes me. I really love this colour.


----------



## Rachel (Mar 15, 2007)

Oh thank you everyone thank you! Keep 'em coming!

I *think* I have a pretty good chance of getting my wish. The cross is silver bay X buckskin.



:


----------



## River Wood (Mar 16, 2007)

These are photos of our Buck Echo Grandson, River Wood's Montego Shasaedoh as a weanling and then as an adult.









shown by my husband


----------



## Rachel (Mar 16, 2007)

Hey Connie, I can't get the weanling pic of your colt to show up. He is sure nice all grown up though! :new_shocked:


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Mar 16, 2007)

Well according to animalgenetics coat color calculator here is your percentages:

43.95% - Buckskin

43.95% - Bay

3.13% - Palomino

3.13% - Chestnut

2.93% - Smoky Black

2.93% - Black

then toss in your potential silver gene..


----------



## River Wood (Mar 16, 2007)

Oops sorry! I'm so new to this board, do the photos posted here have to uploaded to a website? Or is there any other way? Thanks!


----------



## Rachel (Mar 16, 2007)

:aktion033: I like my chances! I also have to throw in the potential for tobiano. I can't wait to see what I get!

Connie - as far as I know, the pics you post have to be uploaded to a website. That's the only way I know how to do it anyway. I just looked over your entire website. It's very nice and I LOVE Transit!


----------



## River Wood (Mar 16, 2007)

Thanks Rachel for the compliment!

Ok I'm going to try this again..... :bgrin Sorry these are so big, next time I'll get it smaller, when I figure out what I'm doing :bgrin I'm not much of a computer person



:


----------



## Rachel (Mar 16, 2007)

There's the little man! Worked for me perfect now - not big, maybe a little too small actually. What a cutie!


----------



## River Wood (Mar 16, 2007)

Oh no kidding? Its gigantic on this end ....hmmmm one day I'll get it


----------



## love_casper (Mar 16, 2007)

the grown up pic of him is perfect size, the baby one is tiny. lol. you'll get the hang of it.



: if ya need any help, let me know!!!

your guy sure is pretty. i love all the baby buckskins!!!!!


----------

